# Essential Oils source?



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Can anyone recommend "the best" source for essential oils? eCommerce capability would be a plus!

Thanks,

R

P.S. Food grade where applicable.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Young living oils are my favorites for quality. They are pricy though. You can become a dealer for about sixty dollars and then buy oils at a lower price.
http://www.youngliving.com/en_US/index.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.av-at.com

I've been buying from Butch Owen for almost a decade. Each batch of essential oils are tested


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

https://www.lorannoils.com/


----------

